# Will it work?



## MightyKing

Hi, I suck at figuring out how to burn shit. I've tried it before and ruined a couple of dvds with stuff that wasnt burned the way it should have.

Now my problem is, i have .iso files I would like to burn onto a dvd.

I used MagicISO and PowerISO, but failed. 

I'm using these dvd's "Maxell DVD+R 4.7GB 16x". 

The problems I get, is that PowerISO says: 
(D MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-811 
Media type specified: Autodetect
Media detect failed, or no media in drive​
And the MagicISO says no CD-R/RW disc in.


What can I use to burn iso files into a dvd (DVD+R) with my optical drive (MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ-811)? Or do I need to buy other cd's (Which ones)? 

Thank you.


----------



## nffc10

Use Nero, it's far from fault less but it has an image burning option that just smacks its straight onto the DVD, no messing around.


----------



## MightyKing

thank you nffc10


----------

